# Police Officer 2, University Police Services R0126596 MUST BE POST CERTIFIED



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I only post this because it just goes to show, it's happening EVERYWHERE!
And I put the entire posting up because, who knows, maybe someone out there wants to move to Las Vegas.*

*Police Officer 2, University Police Services R0126596 MUST BE POST CERTIFIED*
College of Southern Nevada 
in Las Vegas, NV

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/08/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Police Officer 2, University Police Services R0126596 MUST BE POST CERTIFIED*

The College of Southern Nevada appreciates your interest in employment at our growing institution. We want your application process to go smoothly and quickly. We ask that you keep in mind the following when completing your application:

Once you start the application process you cannot save your work. Please ensure you have all required attachment(s) available to complete your application before you begin the process.
Required attachments are listed below on the posting. Your application will not be considered without the required attachments.
Please note that applications must be submitted prior to the close of the recruitment. Once a recruitment has closed, applications will no longer be accepted.
If you are unable to attach the required documents to your online application or need assistance regarding the application process, please contact the Talent Acquisition team within Human Resources via email at [email protected] or call (702) 651-5800 to be directed to the appropriate Recruiter.

*Job Description*

The University of Nevada, Las Vegas invites applications for Police Officer 2, University Police Services [R0126596] (_MUST BE POST CERTIFIED_)

*PROFILE of the UNIVERSITY*

Founded in 1957, UNLV is a doctoral-degree-granting institution comprised of approximately 31,000 students and more than 3,900 faculty and staff. To date, UNLV has conferred more than 136,000 degrees, producing more than 120,000 alumni around the world. UNLV is classified by the Carnegie Foundation for the Advancement of Teaching as an R1 research university with very high research activity. The university is committed to recruiting and retaining top students and faculty, educating the region's diversifying population and workforce, driving economic activity through increased research and community partnerships, and creating an academic health center for Southern Nevada that includes the launch of a new UNLV School of Medicine. UNLV is located on a 332-acre main campus and two satellite campuses in Southern Nevada. For more information, visit us on line at: http://www.unlv.edu

*COMMITMENT to DIVERSITY*

The successful candidate will demonstrate support for diversity, equity and inclusiveness as well as participate in maintaining a respectful, positive work environment.

*ROLE of the POSITION*

University Police Services is conducting a continuous recruitment for current and future openings for University Police Officer 2 - POST Certified. Positions may be assigned to any campus to include the College of Southern Nevada, Desert Research Institute, Nevada State College, and the University of Nevada, Las Vegas.

The University Police Officer 2 will work under general supervision, performing journey level law enforcement duties to include protecting university employees, students, and the general public; patrolling and safeguarding the university system properties and surrounding areas; conducting traffic investigations; conducting criminal and non-criminal investigations; preparing for security and law enforcement activities surrounding special events; preparing for appearances in court; performing maintenance on assigned equipment; performing special assignments related to law enforcement and peace officer functions; and maintaining law and order, among other duties.

*Schedule*

The typical work schedule is varied; this is subject to change based on organizational needs. Applicants must be able and willing to work any shift, weekends, and holidays.

*Department Information*

The department is a full-service police department comprised of patrol operations, administration, police dispatch and a detective division. Services include a canine program, walking and bicycle patrols, and a pro-active, selective traffic enforcement program and takes a leadership role in preparing the University to respond to large-scale crises and events. The department consists of 80 employees (42 full-time sworn officers, 10 sworn part-time, 8 non-sworn part-time, 24 students, and 20 full & part-time civilian support staff). The patrol area for Police Services encompasses all Nevada System of Higher Education facilities in the Las Vegas Metropolitan area. For more information, please visit: https://www.unlv.edu/police.

*Testing Notice*

ALL qualified candidates will be required to complete physical testing. Testing notices will be sent to candidates via email. One reschedule request can be made and must be done prior to the day of testing.

Note to Applicant: A background check will be conducted on the candidate(s) selected for hire.

*VACCINATION MANDATE POLICY*

Per the Nevada System of Higher Education (NSHE) Emergency COVID-19 Employee Vaccination Policy, all NSHE employees must be vaccinated against COVID-19 or have an approved medical or religious waiver request. All candidates for employment must have this information on file with Human Resources prior to their start date. Information about how the policy applies to new hires is now available on the COVID-19 Employee Vaccine Mandate webpage.

*QUALIFICATIONS*

Graduation from high school or equivalent education and one year of experience in public contact work which included application of rules, regulations or established procedures.

* Pursuant to NRS 284.4066, positions in this series have been identified as affecting public safety. Persons offered employment in these positions must submit to a pre-employment screening for controlled substances.

* A valid driver's license is required at the time of appointment and as a condition of continuing employment.

* Applicants may be subjected to psychological testing which may include polygraph testing

* Applicants must meet minimum standards for appointment as a peace officer as established in the Nevada Revised Statutes and Nevada Administrative Code.

*SALARY*

Grade 34 Step 2, salary $ 51,281.28. "Step" means the number assigned by the Division of Human Resource Management to identify a specific rate of pay within a grade. Per Nevada Administrative Code (NAC 284.170), salaries for initial appointments for classified positions typically begin at Step 1.

*APPLICATION DETAILS*

THIS RECRUITMENT MAY CLOSE PRIOR TO THE ANNOUNCED CLOSING DATE BELOW BASED ON VOLUME OF APPLICATIONS RECEIVED.

*Required Attachment(s)

Attach the following attachments to your application

Resume/CV *- List a detailed description of the major duties that you performed as part of each job. You must demonstrate that you qualify for the position and your education and experience must be clearly documented.

*POST Certification*

Transcripts - (optional) If you have not graduated, please attach your transcripts to receive education credit for classes you have taken. Credit is given for classes relevant to the position.

DD-214 (optional) - If you are a veteran, please attach a copy of your DD-214 for verification.

*All documents should be attached in the CV/Resume attachment section when applying.*

Applicants should fully describe their qualifications and experience, with specific reference to each of the minimum and preferred qualifications because this is the information on which the initial review of materials will be based. The resume must have a detailed description of the major duties that you performed as a part of each job; applicants must demonstrate that they qualify for this position. Education (including High School) and experience must be clearly documented. Your application will NOT be moved forward if your application is incomplete.

*This recruitment will remain open until filled.* Materials should be addressed to Adam Garcia- and must be submitted online. We do not accept emailed materials. For assistance with application process, contact UNLV Human Resources at (702) 895-3504 or [email protected].

Qualified individuals are encouraged to apply immediately. Lists of eligible candidates will be established and hiring may occur early in the recruiting process. (As early as 2 weeks from the posting date.) Recruitment will close without notice when a sufficient number of applications are received or a hiring decision has been made.

*SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS FOR INTERNAL NSHE CANDIDATES*

UNLV employees or employees within the Nevada System of Higher Education (NSHE) MUST use the "Find Jobs" process within Workday to find and apply for jobs at UNLV and other NSHE Institutions. Once you log into Workday, type "Find Jobs" in the search box which will navigate to the internal job posting site. Locate this specific job posting by typing the requisition number, "R0126596" in the search box.

If you complete an application outside of the internal application process, your application will be returned and you will have to reapply as an internal applicant which may delay your application.

*SAFETY AND SECURITY STATEMENT*

UNLV is committed to assisting all members of the UNLV community in providing for their own safety and security. The Annual Security Report and Annual Fire Safety Report compliance document is available online.

*EEO/AA STATEMENT*

UNLV is an Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action educator and employer committed to achieving excellence through diversity. All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to, among other things, race, color, religion, sex, age, creed, national origin, veteran status, physical or mental disability, sexual orientation, genetic information, gender identity, gender expression, or any other factor protected by anti-discrimination laws. The University of Nevada, Las Vegas employs only United States citizens and non-citizens lawfully authorized to work in the United States. Women, under-represented groups, individuals with disabilities, and veterans are encouraged to apply.

*TITLE IX STATEMENT*

UNLV does not discriminate in its employment practices or in its educational programs or activities, including admissions, on the basis of sex/gender pursuant to Title IX, or on the basis of age (40 or older), disability, whether actual or perceived by others (including service-connected disabilities), gender (including pregnancy related conditions), military status or military obligations, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetic information, national origin, race, color or religion pursuant to Title 4, Chapter 8, Section 13 of the NSHE Handbook. Reports of discriminatory misconduct, questions regarding Title IX, and/or concerns about noncompliance with Title IX or any other anti-discrimination laws or policies should be directed to UNLV's Title IX Coordinator Michelle Sposito. The Title IX Coordinator can be reached through the online reporting form, by email at [email protected], by phone at (702) 895-4055, by mail at 4505 S. Maryland Parkway, Box 451062, Las Vegas, NV, 89154-1062, or in person at Frank and Estella Beam Hall (BEH), Room 555.

Job Category

Classified

*Exempt*
No

*Full-Time Equivalent*
100.0%

*Required Attachment(s)*

Resume and POST Certification

*Posting Close Date*
10/22/2021

*Note to Applicant*

Applicants should fully describe their qualifications and experience with specific reference to each of the minimum and preferred qualifications. The search committee will use this information during the initial review of application materials.

All document(s) must be received by 11:59 p.m. the day prior to the closing date posted on the job announcement.

This position may require that a criminal background check be conducted on the candidate(s) selected for hire.

As part of the hiring process, applicants for positions in the Nevada System of Higher Education may be required to demonstrate the ability to perform job-related tasks.

Schedules are subject to change based on organizational needs.

CSN is responsive to serving the educational needs of a diverse and ever-changing community. CSN employs only U.S. citizens and aliens authorized to work in the U.S. CSN does not sponsor aliens applying for faculty, professional staff, or management positions (H-1B Visas) in the absence of exceptional circumstances as defined by the USCIS.

*To apply, visit https://nshe.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/CSN-External/job/UNLV1-Maryland-Campus/Police-Officer-2--University-Police-Services--R0126596---MUST-BE-POST-CERTIFIED-_R0126596-3

About Us*
The College of Southern Nevada (CSN) creates opportunities and changes lives through access to quality teaching, services, and experiences that enrich our diverse community. CSN has three main campuses in Las Vegas, North Las Vegas and Henderson and multiple sites and centers.

The Nevada System of Higher Education (NSHE) is committed to providing a place of work and learning free of discrimination on the basis of a persons age, disability, whether actual or perceived by others (including service-connected disabilities), gender (including pregnancy related conditions), military status or military obligations, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetic information, national origin, race, or religion.jeid-54c1e6dbc09f804a902925d4192343f8








The College of Southern Nevada recognizes that embracing diversity maximizes faculty and staff contribution to our goals and provides the best opportunity for student achievement.

CSN is committed to nondiscrimination on the basis of race, color, ethnicity, national origin, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetic information, religion, age, disability, military or veteran’s status, in admissions, educational programs or activities, and employment as required by applicable federal and state laws and regulations. Responsibility for coordination of compliance efforts and receipt of inquiries concerning Title VI, Title VII, of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, Title IX Educational Amendments of 1972, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, the Age Discrimination Act of 1975, and the Americans with Disability Act of 1990, has been delegated to Debbie Tanner, Compliance Investigator II, CSN Charleston Campus – 6375 West Charleston Blvd., Office E-128, Las Vegas, NV 89146, (702) 651-5783, [email protected].

CSN is responsive to serving the educational needs of a diverse and ever-changing community. CSN employs only U.S. citizens and aliens authorized to work in the U.S. CSN does not sponsor aliens applying for faculty, professional staff, or management positions (H-1B Visas) in the absence of exceptional circumstances as defined by the USCIS.


----------

